# Centennial 3d Battle of Ypres



## tomahawk6 (29 Jul 2017)

So many casualties for so little gain.Monday their sacrifice will be honored.

https://www.stripes.com/news/europe/century-old-battle-in-belgium-sums-up-horrors-of-world-war-i-1.480575#.WXx4V4htm70



> "It is the largest massacre ever to have taken place on Belgian soil," said curator Piet Chielens of the In Flanders Fields Museum, which has recorded over 150,000 dead — and still counting — in the months of fighting.



Wounded Canadian and German World War I soldiers help one another through the mud during the Battle of Passchendaele, in Passchendaele, Belgium in 1917.
AP


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Jul 2017)

I was recently in Ypres. It is a bloody, sobering place to be.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jul 2017)

Passchendaele video very well done.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsKY-ouVmb8


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2017)

Many years ago I studied Verdun.But Passchendaele was just as bloody and muddy.The conditions that men suffered through is just amazing. In WW1 the leaders failed their troops,yet the troops toughed it out.For their courage and tenacity their sacrifice must never be forgotten.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jul 2017)

This guy, apparently, on seeing the battlefield for the first time exclaimed: 'Good God, did we really send men to fight in that?' My dad's dad was one of them, fighting in a kilt as well:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launcelot_Kiggell


----------

